# restore fail



## kregstrong (Sep 22, 2011)

I was running gummycharged fe and did a backup and restore wont work. Keeps saying cannotunmount or format /system. Any help??


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

What version of CWM are you using? Some of the older varieties had issues with restores - the one found *here* has worked fine for me when restoring nandroids.


----------



## kregstrong (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm running voodoo lagfix cement 4.0.0.8


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure restore does not function on that version of CWM.


----------



## kregstrong (Sep 22, 2011)

What should I use


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Backup/restore is only working in the latest orange CWM dated 8/17. Beware if you're on Gingerbread though...some combinations of CWM, kernel, and ext4 causes /data wipes on Gingerbread and makes and backups/restores useless.


----------

